# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Hasta que punto debemos hacer creer que leemos la mente?

## jesus

HOLA, hay una duda que yo tengo,  donde empieza el mentalismo en magia y donde el fraude?

 No se si se me entendio la pregunta? el adivinar cosas con un fin de hacer mentalismo y tratar de hacer creer  a los profanos que leeemos la mente esta bien, es muy entretenido y incluso porque no divertido, pero suelo ver actuaciones en television que se pasan de el mentalismo y realmente, para mi en particular, mas que magia es un poco fraude, lo pasan, de la magia a campos paranormales y psiquicos, que  segun su enfoque no le veo relacion con la magia, pero en el fondo son juegos, no hay nada de todo lo que nos quieren hacen creer, que ese mismo juego sin tanto misterio psiquico y paranormal resultaria  incluso mas creible,entretenido y divertido, y es eso lo que tenemos que hacer los que intentamos hacer magia, no dejar a la gente con dudas de si han visto una actuacion de magia o un tipo que hace cosas porque los otros se la dicen con la mente,bueno no quiero extenderme mas haber si algien me dice algo sobre este tema 


                                                        JESUS

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Jesus,

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que muchas actuaciones de mentalistas estan al borde del fraude, sobre todo cuando se meten con los temas de autoayuda.

A mi particularmente el mentalismo me apasiona y parece ser que este es uno de sus puntos mas dificiles ,ya que las personas tendrian que creer hasta cierto punto que lo que haces es de verdad para que tenga impacto.

Por eso la mayoria de los mentalistas profesionales no pueden decir que lo que hacen sea truco ni tampoco que sea verdad. ¿dificil eh?

Pero ya sabeis, esto fue solo producto de vuestra imaginacion.
 :Wink:

----------


## Joaquin Matas

Muy buenas a los dos. Como he dicho en otro sitio, soy partidario de presentar el mentalismo creando la ilusión de que puedo leer la mente, pero sin tomarme demasiado en serio a mi mismo. Al final de mis actuaciones, en mas de una ocasión me ha venido gente preguntandome si en el juego de las papeletas leia la mente de verdad, que si tenía poderes, etc... Y siempre respondo que lo que han visto no es más que un juego de magia, y que si tuviese genuina telepatía no estaría trabajando en el mundo del espectáculo, sino en la NASA o en el CSI. Aunque algunas veces ni aun así se quedan tranquilos. De lo que no soy partidario es de vender la moto. Si a pesar de ello algunos insisten en comprartela...ya es problema de ellos.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Woody Aragón

Holas a todos en mi primer mensaje en este foro, y en especial, a Super-Joaquin-Matas ¡un abrazo chaval!

Yo personalmente utilizo muchos efectos mentales en mi cartomagia. Creo que no hay una línea definida que separe que un espectador piense una palabra y yo se la adivine a que piense una carta y yo se la adivine. Además, por lo que sea, es algo que "me pega" mucho. 

Pero creo que a la hora de dar expicaciones, si nos las piden, aludir en excesiva manera al "truco" puede desfavorecer la atmósfera mágica. Yo suelo jugar bastante con el lenguaje para, sin mentir, dejar la puerta abierta en la mente del espectador a encontrar aquello que busca (y que le emociona y le ilusiona). 

¿Cómo se puede compaginar un supuesto "poder mental" con un juego de habilidosas mezclas clasificadoras? Mi postura es que el trabajo del mago es crear la ilusión en la mente del espectador de que somos capaces de hacer cosas imposibles. Y para ello usamos lo que haga falta: desde habilidad o técnicas de tahúres, pasando por la flexibilidad mental para el cálculo o la memoria, hasta "sugestión" y "el funcionamiento de la mente". Estas últimas palabras, dan cabida a todo aquello que el espectador quiera imaginar. Si me preguntan "¿pero tienes poderes?" contesto "no... pero hay algo, una técnica secreta..." y los lío más y más. Y creo que beneficio la atmósfera mágica y su ilusión como espectadores.

Cuando aparece Superman volando, él no tiene que aclarar "hey, esto es sólo una película, un efecto especial". Destrozaría la ilusión provocada por el cine. Pues esto es algo parecido...

Un saludete!!

----------


## Woody Aragón

Ah, y una rallada que se me ha ocurrido mientras escribía el anterior mensaje, al respecto de la línea que separa mentalismo-fraude de mentalismo-arte.

¿La diferencia? Estoy convencido: Si se demostrase que la telepatía existe, los primeros la utilizarían, y los segundos buscaríamos como demostrar al público que nosotros adivinamos las cosas sin usar telepatía :P.

Nah, que es muy tarde... 


Woody

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola Woody 

No te conozco personalmente todavía pero he escuchado hablar muy bien de tí y me alegra poder compartir este espacio contigo.

Es un placer tenerte aquí con nosotros y por cierto me gusto mucho el mensaje sobre la diferencia entre mentalismo-fraude y mentalismo--arte.


Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## Nabil

la pregunta: 
¿Hasta que punto debemos hacer creer que leemos la mente?
mi respuesta:
Hasta el punto en el que el espectador al ver lo que hacemos, no sepa en que creer... 

Explicación a la respuesta (no quiero comenzar un desastre por lo que dije): 
para mi, tenemos que dejar a la gente con la duda, pero no con una cualquiera, con tremenda duda!! es importante aqui la seleccion de efectos, porque si hay alguno que tenga pinta de ser un truco de magia, la embarramos... la gente no se deja manipular facilmente, tiene un ideal ya en su cabeza... y no lo cambiará sino está dispuesto a hacerlo, asi que terminará pensando _lo que el quiere pensar_ los que piensan que es un truco, lo seguirán haciendo, aunque no sabrán como se hizo... los que piensan que no es un truco, reafirmarán esta idea al ver que no somos "magos", los magos están relacionados a trucos, si un mago hace algo, debe ser un truco, pero si alguien misterioso nos muestra algo extraño... no sabremos en que creer, y eso cumple con (nuestros?) propositos de asombrar, sin engañar acerca de quienes somos, no nos estamos mostrando como seres con poderes, asi que no estamos expuestos a las consecuencias, pero si alguien quiere terminar creyendo eso, depende de el, no de nosotros, o sea, nos lavamos las manos...

----------


## JAVIER P.

Creo que todos tenemos la idea interiorizada. Extraerla con exactitud, es muy difícil, o imposible, como ocurre en muchos temas. Por eso, lo estupendo de estos foros... Cada uno de nosotros, procuramos autoconvencernos.

Cuando un espectador selecciona una carta, la introduce en la baraja, mezcla, y posteriormente el mago la averigua. ¿Qué efecto se consigue?

O bien, se le indica que piense en una carta de las 52 y se averigua. ¿Qué ha ocurrido?

Se le presenta al mago algún problema moral interno, si no aclara a los espectadores que son juegos de prestidigitación, ilusionismo, etc... En absoluto.

Faltaría más, contestarían los espectadores... ¿nos crees tontos? Conocemos lo que estás haciendo.

Me encanta cuando Juan Tamaríz inicia el primer efecto que aquí se relata y le pregunta al espectador, ¿crees que puedo averiguar tu carta?
El espectador, aunque esté convencido de que es posible, contesta, ¡NO!
Juan afirma lo mismo: ¡Yo tampoco!  Y lanza la baraja al aire a sus espaldas. El público ríe, las tensiones bajan y se firma un contrato, con estipulaciones claras, de lo que allí se va a hacer. Posteriormente, Tamaríz realiza efectos mágicos muchísimo más fuertes que éste, logrando conseguir la ilusión de misterio...

Ahora bien, ¿qué nos enseñan los expertos y teóricos del mentalismo?

A disociarnos de la figura del mago: Todo aquello que use el mago --nosotros mentalistas-- no lo debemos usar. Por eso, desterremos la baraja.

Cuanto más blanco y negro es el espectáculo mejor. Esto no lo dicen ellos, lo digo yo.

Lo que si dicen, leed libros de parapsicología y os haréis con un lenguaje especializado. Incluso muchos mentalistas llegan a creerse verdaderos expertos en parapsicología.

¿Qué consideramos mentalismo?

La doble vista ¿es mentalismo?

Creo que lo que admira los espectadores, incluso magos, es la rapidez y perfecta sincronía entre el transmisor y el receptor. Si no, recuerden lo que vieron hacer a ISORA y GAVILONDO, entre otros.

El cálculo rápido, estilo INAUDI, ¿es mentalismo?

El hipnotismo teatralizado, ¿es mentalismo?

O sólo es mentalismo, lo bizarro, aquello que se conecta con lo paranormal, aquello que tiene un ropaje lleno de rituales extraños...

Creo que cuando se da este fenómeno, las personas con una formación normal, pensarán: "Qué cosas más raras hace este individuo"

Siempre habrá personas que cuando dividas la baraja en tres montones y uno de ellos tenga 11 cartas, el otro, 17 y tú averigües que el tercer paquete contiene 24 cartas, griten: ¡¡¡¡MAGIA!!!!! Y salgan despavoridos huyendo del brujo.

La realidad es que los griegos y los egipcios nacieron en esta, nuestra TIERRA, y además todos los MAGOS que existen y han existido, les ha ocurrido lo mismo que a ellos y no se diferencian, genéticamente, un ápice de todos nosotros. Por tanto, mi reflexión final: Haz magia como te guste a ti presentarla... ¡y no le dés más vueltas! 
Lo que decía, todos sabemos lo que queremos decir, pero no lo sabemos decir...

Saludos y perdonadme el rollo.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Fraude = kaka...
lamentablemente hay mucha gente que se sirve del mentalismo para engañar y enmierdar el arte de la magia... (en mi opinion).
Yo opino que tampoco hay que decir que tiene truco... y que ser ambiguo es lo mejor, porque se les cae el mundo encima cuando les dices que tiene truco y ellos creian totalmente que era de verdad,... yo en ningun momento les digo que tengo poderes, porque ante todo es mentira jeje,  pero si les suelo decir lo siguiente : 
"esto que has visto es un espectaculo... no le des mas vueltas... esto es como el cine ,una ilusion, ¿verdad  que tu en el cine no buscas las camaras? esto es igual.... con que te haya gustado el espectaculo me doy por satisfecho" Con ello, no le digo directamente que haya truco.. pero tampoco le digo que no... sino que se quede con su recuerdo y lo disfrute. y  despues que piense lo que quiera.

Decir que tiene truco abiertamente  lo veo igual que si tras hacer desaparecer un pañuelo con el fp decimos que nos servimos de un aparato para hacerlo.... o enseñamos el fp... el misterio y la ilusion se pierde... y el mentalismo es una ilusion.

Manolo Talman.

----------


## miguelajo

Hombre es un tema delicado. Yo creo que tiene que ser el propio espectador el que resuelva su duda.
Depende también del espectáculo en su conjunto. Si todo el show es de mentalismo, el espectador se le puede plantear más la duda, sin embargo si en medio de un show donde has hecho pañuelos, cartas, cuerdas, metes un efecto de una predicción o lectura de pensamiento o pizarras, el espectador lo percibirá con otros ojitos.
No me gustán los mentalistas " Draculines" que intentan engañar al público.
Un abrazo
Miguel AJO

----------


## Javi Noriega

Pues hablando de fraudes paranormales y supuestos poderes, os cuento lo último de Uri Geller que he leído por ahí: 

   Según una tal Jordan (chica muy popular en Inglaterra por concursar en una especie de Selva de los Famosos y por su imponente delantera), Geller ha conseguido que su hijo pequeño, diagnosticado con una ceguera de nacimiento irreversible, haya comenzado a ver y todo ¡poniéndo sus manos sobre la cabeza del niño!

   Pase que quiera hacer creer que tiene poderes para doblar cucharas pero que el tío ahora se meta a sanador....  :evil: 

   En fin. Viva el mentalismo honesto, caramba.

            Un saludo mágico, 

          Javi Noriega

----------


## Kiko

Vamo a vé; como diría Luis García todo efecto mágico tiene una idea mágica asociada. En el caso del mentalismo, la idea mágica es el poder de la mente, véase: telepatía, telekinesia, tele5, teletubbies, etc. (estos últimos ejemplos no son de Luis García)

Dicho esto, podemos inferir que todo acto de mentalismo es una rama de la magia cuya variación está en "la idea mágica", por tanto no existe la dualidad mago&metalista. De forma que el dilema ético mentalismo&fraude quedaría en una extensión de la magia, liberándome de qué diablos de responsabilidades ...por enseñarme a pintar y borrar las cartas en la mano...  (rené lavand me posee!) :P

¿y que pasa con los mentalistas mediums, espiritistas con mensajes de muertos, etc?  Pues ahí la idea mágica es peligrosa, en la misma medida que la ignorancia y falta de cultura del público permita confundir un espectáculo con un proceso paranormal o para-anormales (suponiendo que el público sea plural). En fin, en tales casos, creo sería menester una infantil aclaración pedagógica para el bien psicológico y cultural de dichos espectadores en detrimento de la atmósfera mágica. 

Javi Piñeiro, esa disociación del mago&mentalista que lleva a estos últimos a desterrar la baraja como elemento, pueda deberse a la asociación actual de las cartas con los juegos (casinos, trilero, juegos de manos con ellas, etc. véase trampas). 
Sin embargo no recurren al origen ancentral de las cartas (tarot) y su caracter simbólico, ritual y asociado precisamente a las adivinaciones. Esto me recuerda la baraja simbólica de Luis García, aunque sin llegar a ella pienso que cualquier baraja tiene suficiente simbolismo (aunque ancestral) para considerarla un util coherente con la rama del mentalismo. 

Saludos a todos desde Coruña,
Mago Kiko.

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Kiko:

Quiero puntualizarte mi posición en este tema, pero que no quiere decir que invalide otra, aunque sea absolutamente antagónica a ésta que te voy a exponer:

No existe dualidad entre un mago(ilusionista) y un mentalista: un mentalista es un ilusionista que está ejerciendo una de sus tantas ramas: El mentalismo, o como algún autor, hace muchísimos años lo denominó, “Ilusionismo Cerebral”.

Ya que citas a Luis García, reproduzco un pequeño párrafo con el que comienza el capítulo “Análisis del hecho mágico” de su “Mensaje desde los profundo de la ausencia” en su 2ª edición, página 59.

“Nosotros creemos en la magia. Y como todo camino debe partir de algún punto, como todo conocimiento hace referencia a alguna noción previa, nuestro punto de partida es precisamente la afirmación de lo mágico, es decir, la existencia de una categoría específica de hechos que no pueden ser incluidos en nuestra explicación racional del mundo.”

Te lo cito para situarte en mi posición:

Yo no creo en la magia, pero respeto a todos aquellos que así lo hagan.

La dualidad  y antagonismos de estos personajes, (ilusionista y mentalista), no es un tema de ahora, aunque pueda seguir siendo actual. Esta lucha viene de muy viejo... A principios de siglo por toda Europa se llenó de actuantes teatrales, de psíquicos (por citar lo personajes españoles de aquellas fechas: La Mariscal y Nenima). Probablemente debido a esa gran afición que cundió a mediados del siglo XIX al mediumnismo y lo paranormal. También un siglo atrás, con el personaje José Bálsamo (Conde Cagliostro). 
Una de las batallas más conocidas, en el mundo del ilusionismo, es la de Maskelyne con los hermanos Davenport, en Londres, a finales del siglo XIX.

Aquí en España, después de la guerra civil, aparecieron los mentalistas teatrales, por citar algunos: Romelino, Alba, Duke, etc. Por supuesto, más recientemente, tenemos el caso de Uri Geller, con una presentación diferente.

Ellos --hipnotizadores, magnetizadores, mentalistas, etc.--,  eran los que se desmarcaban del mundo del ilusionismo: “Lo que hacemos nosotros no tiene nada que ver con lo que hacen los prestidigitadores...” 

Esta frase, u otras similares, desató una contienda entre los magos asociados y ellos.

Por esto, para ellos, todo aparato o elemento que oliera a prestidigitación, (entre ellos la baraja, por supuesto), era anatema usarlos.

También el siglo XX,  como pasa en todos los períodos finiseculares, han aparecido una pléyade de psíquicos y brujos de toda índole.

Mi posición, es que no hago “Cruzada contra ello”, me es suficiente con no estar de acuerdo, pero no me erijo en paladín, derrotando a psíquicos y brujos. Me adhiero a las ideas ilustradas de tu paisano Benito Feijóo, con la definición, en sus “Cartas Eruditas”,  de “LA  MÁGICA”.

Pienso que, en el mundo desarrollado, la inmensa mayoría de las personas diferencian lo que es espectáculo de los que es engaño.

Recomiendo la lectura del siguiente libro:

CHARPAK, George y BROCH, Henri. -- Conviértase en Brujo Conviértase en Sabio. Ediciones B. Barcelona. 2003. 23x15 cm. 230 pp. Con ilustraciones. Encuadernación en  rústica con solapas. Traducido del francés. Título original: "Devenez sorciers, devenez savants". La desmitificación científica de las supersticiones y los fenómenos paranormales. Escrito por el Premio Nobel de Física de 1991 y su colaborador para esta obra, el profesor de Física Broch. Nos dicen los autores: "Sentimos un gran respeto por los verdaderos prestidigitadores, los ilusionistas cuyas exhibiciones nos dejan felizmente con la boca abierta, tanto a nosotros como a nuestros hijos".

Resumiendo mi posición:

1.- No creo en la magia.
2.- Si eres ilusionista-mentalista, presenta tu número como te encuentres más a gusto.
3.- Creo, sinceramente, que hay personas que creen firmemente en la magia.
4.- No soy Javier Piñeiro.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Kiko

Hola Javi, una aclaración sobre la cita que utilizas de Luis García "Nosotros creemos en la magia. Y como todo camino...". Conociendo a Luis diría que no cabe una interpretación literal, sino como metáfora de un deseo no tan lejano. Quizá es en el contexto de la atmósfera mágica donde se le entienda mejor. En este sentido Luis es radical, al decir: "si no hay atmósfera mágica no hay magia."

En sus Mensajes también escribe refiriéndose a la magia: "...aquella que secretamente soñamos cuando hacemos lo que hacemos. Y no es un problema de creer o no creer. Es un problema de decidir. No es algo que pueda resolverse a nivel de pensamiento. Responde a una predilección de nuestra voluntad."

En cuanto al problema ético sobre fraude moral que se le achaca al mentalismo, Luis lo tiene claro, como dice en el capítulo de LA DECISIÓN DE HACER MAGIA:
"La solución de producir un efecto mágico para inmediatamente "desilusionar" al espectador es sencillamente ridícula, entre otras cosas porque esa actitud impide que el efecto mágico se produzca, y si el efecto mágico no se produce no hay problema ético, porque tampoco hay magia.
Con esto no quiero decir que lo que hay que hacer es engañar al espectador y convencerle de que tenemos poderes paranormales en nombre de una ciencia que ahora se llama parasicología. Eso tampoco es magia. Es otra forma de expresar el truco. 
(...)
No hay contradicción porque no hay magia (...) Y no hay problema más absurdo que el que no existe."

Quizá sea conveniente aclarar aquí el significado y contexto del término "magia" que define en función de la ausencia de explicación racional, cualquiera que fuere, ante el efecto. Por tanto, el mentalismo se distancia definitivamente de la magia en la medida que sus efectos puedan ser explicados por algún proceso racional que derive de cualquier línea de conocimiento (aun siendo falsa dicha explicación) como ocurre con la telepatía, lo paranormal, etc.

Saludos mágicos,
Kiko.

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigo Kiko:

Para mi ha quedado claro. Tenemos un punto de coincidencia notable, que es, en mi opinión, el más importante: ¡a los dos nos gusta la magia!
Me tocó su varita por todo lo que tiene de femenina, atractiva, subyugadora, misteriosa..., y, sobre todo, por esa magnífica oportunidad de acercarme al “zoo humano” al que pertenezco, conocerlo, sentir, departir inquietudes, apreciarlo y amarlo.
Ahora, para no “empantanarnos”, me encantaría que recorrieras el temario del foro, y plasmaras tus sugerencias y consejos. Anticipadamente te doy las gracias.

Saludos mágicos.
Javier

----------


## camaleon

Creo que las dos grandes lineas de debate son totalmente legitimas...

Pero existe un punto en el que la etica deberia (en mi humilde opinión) salir a flote, para no convertirnos en vulgares charlatanes...

No debemos olvidar que nuestro fin en impactar, divertir, causar una impresión fuerte, chocar etc...pero quizas si deban existir unos limites...

Yo hace solo unos años que tengo por hobby la magia, y una de las lineas a las que le tengo mas aprecio es al mentalismo...pero me he encontrado varias veces en serios dilemas eticos...

Para muestra un boton...segun mi humilde experiencia los "experimentos" en "petit comité" son los mas fuertes...se puede crear una atmosfera propicia y se puede controlar mejor todos los detalles...

Pues me he encontrado en mas que al hacer un simple test de "vivos y muertos" con un pequeño hardid y algo de cold reading, se consiguiera tocar la fibra sensible (quizas en demasia) de la persona que tenia delante...lagrimas, incluso a veces temblores...y bueno algunas situaciones muy embarasosas....

Si bien es seguramente el sumum de la reacción buscada....hasta donde podemos llegar...?¿ Como podemos reaccionar...Yo intento de dejar una sombra de duda, pero quitandole mucho hierro...porque segun como se maneje a la gente puede quedar "tocada" ....y entonces estariamos a la misma altura que los "listillos" que viven del cuento y se aprovechan de la buena fe de la gente...Ya que quizas es tan nocivo pedirle la "voluntad" como dejar tocada a una persona que relamente "cree"...

En resumidas cuentas creo que es bueno dejar la duda, pero llevando todo el asunto con pinzas y incluso adoptando un rol quizas no excesivamente dramatico y si quitandole un poco de hierro (un poquito a lo Brown)....Asi puedes crear el mismo efecto...pero sin convertirte en un cabroncete...:P  :Wink1:   :117: DD

Bueno dejo esto en el aire, sin voluntad de crear polemica...aunque quizas si debate...

Un saludo a todos...

----------


## NRS

Aunque llego tarde a este interesante debate (porque veo que las aportaciones son de abril y mayo) no me resisto a dar mi opinión. Y es clara: No al fraude en magia. El mentalismo es una rama de la magia, todo lo especial que se quiera pero magia al fin y al cabo, en tanto en cuanto que se aparenta un efecto inexplicable en principio (pero que todos sabemos que tiene una explicación totalmente natural, pero secreta para provocar la ilusión). Y eso es lo importante: la ilusión. Ilusionamos a los sentidos y en último término al cerebro, que no se explica cómo ha podido suceder lo que le ha parecido percibir. Pero si hacemos creer (por activa O POR PASIVA) que la explicación del efecto son poderes paranormales o cosas así ya no estamos ilusionando, estamos ENGAÑANDO, y eso ya no es magia, es puro fraude. Podemos compararlo con la distinción entre una broma y otra de mal gusto: con la primera nos reimos todos, también la "víctima", pero con la segunda lo que sucede es que realmente hay una víctima (sin comillas) y que no se ríe. Si aparentamos tener poderes reales nos quedamos sin público, y lo que tendremos serán víctimas crédulas. 
Por el contrario, creo que los ilusionistas tenemos cierto deber moral de generar un pensamiento crítico entre nuestro público: nosotros conocemos los trucos de los charlatanes pseudocientíficos y parapsicólogos, y de hecho podemos reproducir todos sus efectos. Creo que tenemos la responsabilidad ética de advertir al público que esas personas son charlatanes y que no se dejen engañar: que se ilusionen pero que no se engañen (ni les engañen). Para esto podemos seguir el ejemplo de Houdini, que se dedicó a desenmascarar a embaucadores de este tipo, y actualmente a James Randi, un mago que además otorga el premio Randi a quien sea capaz de realizar un efecto paranormal en condiciones de laboratorio: es un millón de dólares y todavía no se lo ha tenido que desembolsar a nadie (ni creo que lo haga). Su página web es http://www.randi.org/
Saludos: Andrés.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Aunque llego tarde a este interesante debate (porque veo que las aportaciones son de abril y mayo) no me resisto a dar mi opinión. Y es clara: No al fraude en magia. El mentalismo es una rama de la magia, todo lo especial que se quiera pero magia al fin y al cabo, en tanto en cuanto que se aparenta un efecto inexplicable en principio (pero que todos sabemos que tiene una explicación totalmente natural, pero secreta para provocar la ilusión). Y eso es lo importante: la ilusión. Ilusionamos a los sentidos y en último término al cerebro, que no se explica cómo ha podido suceder lo que le ha parecido percibir. Pero si hacemos creer (por activa O POR PASIVA) que la explicación del efecto son poderes paranormales o cosas así ya no estamos ilusionando, estamos ENGAÑANDO, y eso ya no es magia, es puro fraude. Podemos compararlo con la distinción entre una broma y otra de mal gusto: con la primera nos reimos todos, también la "víctima", pero con la segunda lo que sucede es que realmente hay una víctima (sin comillas) y que no se ríe. Si aparentamos tener poderes reales nos quedamos sin público, y lo que tendremos serán víctimas crédulas. 
> Por el contrario, creo que los ilusionistas tenemos cierto deber moral de generar un pensamiento crítico entre nuestro público: nosotros conocemos los trucos de los charlatanes pseudocientíficos y parapsicólogos, y de hecho podemos reproducir todos sus efectos. Creo que tenemos la responsabilidad ética de advertir al público que esas personas son charlatanes y que no se dejen engañar: que se ilusionen pero que no se engañen (ni les engañen). Para esto podemos seguir el ejemplo de Houdini, que se dedicó a desenmascarar a embaucadores de este tipo, y actualmente a James Randi, un mago que además otorga el premio Randi a quien sea capaz de realizar un efecto paranormal en condiciones de laboratorio: es un millón de dólares y todavía no se lo ha tenido que desembolsar a nadie (ni creo que lo haga). Su página web es http://www.randi.org/
> Saludos: Andrés.




Solo queria decirte ANDRES que una respuesta nunca llega tarde, y siempre es bueno conocer lo que piensan los demas compañeros.

----------


## miguelillo3000

Dios mio que temas mas interesante, no sólo por las opiniones mostradas, sino también por las personas que dejan su opinión. Me encanta la variedad y la pluralidad en estos temas.

Me gustaria compartir con vosotros lo que en torno a esta idea me preocupa. El espectaculo con el que trabajo tiene un par de números que podriamos considerar como mentalismo(las pizarras, y la invisible). La forma en las que yo las presento no deja duda, o al menos las minimas sobre los poderes que podría poseer, y es que los prsento conforme a mi personalidad y personaje, que es más bien un mago loco y descuidado. Eso si para no hacer quedar estos números como algo más, lo que hago son unos cuantos cambios de registro que tiñen estos efectos de la seriedad y ambiente necesarios para potenciarlos. Eso si, una vez recogidos los aplausos hago alguna bromilla para tratar que las mentes se relajen y vuelvan a sonreir muy suavemente.

Me gustaría haceros una pregunta sobre magos como Blake, el cual realmente presenta sus números simulando que posee poderes. En un juego en el que una espectadora a través del telefóno tenia que llamar para decir un número y hacer un juego, Anthony le dijo textualmente: " Señora si algun objeto en su casa comienza a moverse, no se asuste soy yo" Ahí va eso amigos......


Feliz navidad a todos

----------


## miguelillo3000

Soy Miguel de nuevo. Se me olvido en el mensaje anterior decir que no hago ninguna crítica a magos como Blake. A mí personalmente me gusta  mucho dejarme ilusionar por magos así, pero entiendo que la gente profana puede pensar perfectamente que hay personas que poseen poderes....

Otra vez Feliz Navidad a todos (que no falte la magia)

----------


## NRS

Leo más arriba que Miguelillo 3000 nos dice lo siguiente: "Me gustaría haceros una pregunta sobre magos como Blake, el cual realmente presenta sus números simulando que posee poderes. En un juego en el que una espectadora a través del telefóno tenia que llamar para decir un número y hacer un juego, Anthony le dijo textualmente: " Señora si algun objeto en su casa comienza a moverse, no se asuste soy yo" Ahí va eso amigos..." Si Miguelillo 3000 lo dice no tengo porqué dudarlo pero si es así efectivamente Blake me está decepcionando. Yo recuerdo a Anthony Blake de verlo en televisión y acabando todos sus juegos diciendo aquello de "y recuerden que todo lo que han visto es producto únicamente de su imaginación". Me gustaba mucho este final pues creo que quería decir que en realidad él no había hecho nada paranormal sino que simplemente había ilusionado a los sentidos y al cerebro del público y que la magia la habían producido ellos en su cerebro debido a su imaginación y a las artimañas de Blake, y que lo bonito es esa conjugación entre el truco y la predisposición a dejarse ilusionar (que no engañar). Sin embargo, si ahora está girando sus presentaciones hacia la demostración de mentalismo auténtico, telekinesia auténtica o cosas así estará haciendo muy mal, pues se estará acercando al fraude y al engaño y a jugar con la buena fe de las gentes. De todos modos no puedo afirmar esto con rotundidad porque hace mucho que no he visto ningún efecto de Blake y de hecho ninguna actuación suya completa en escenario, pero espero que continúe con lo de que todo ha sido producto de la imaginación y que no se deslice hacia la pseudociencia y la superchería barata. Saludos: Andrés. 
PD: No vi en televisión su famosa predicción del gordo de navidad de hace unos años, así que si alguien me puede comentar cómo lo presentó se lo agradecería (me refiero a si lo presentaba como predicción real o como juego de magia de mentalismo).

----------


## john_rivav

> Muy buenas a los dos. Como he dicho en otro sitio, soy partidario de presentar el mentalismo creando la ilusión de que puedo leer la mente, pero sin tomarme demasiado en serio a mi mismo. Al final de mis actuaciones, en mas de una ocasión me ha venido gente preguntandome si en el juego de las papeletas leia la mente de verdad, que si tenía poderes, etc... Y siempre respondo que lo que han visto no es más que un juego de magia, y que si tuviese genuina telepatía no estaría trabajando en el mundo del espectáculo, sino en la NASA o en el CSI. Aunque algunas veces ni aun así se quedan tranquilos. De lo que no soy partidario es de vender la moto. Si a pesar de ello algunos insisten en comprartela...ya es problema de ellos.
> 
> Un saludo!!


Verdaderamente cierto. No podemos olvidar que lo que realizamos son juegos de magia para el entretenimiento. Si decimos que tenemos poderes sobrenaturales y enpezamos a decir que mas que magos somos un ser de otro mundo entonces ya estamos en fraude. Siempre al terminar un mentalismo si preguntan que si tienes poderes sobrenaturales es mejor decir soy mago practico el arte de la prestidijitacion. si dicen tengo poderes sobrenaturales y te conviertes en un fenomeno a cuesta de esas mentiras eres mas que un fraude entonces a mi opinion no merece que te llamen mago o ilusionista.

----------


## pujoman

el mentalismo es un arte dentro de la misma prestidigitacion, que simula tener poderes extrasensoriales, que a la gente al fin y al cabo le gustan mucho, cuando hago una sesion de espiritismo o mentalismo lo ago a gente que conozco, amigos, familiares... pq saben que es fraude pero yo como buen mentalista les digo que no, que el mentalismo no es adivinar lo que piensa uno, pq esto es imposible, sino mezclar el azar con el poder de la sugestion, cuando realizo pruebas ESP a veces me arriesgo hacerlas de verdad pq de esta anera ellos mismos ven que lo intentas y a veces funciona (casi siempre pq este metodo lo uso escasamente, aunque muchas veces he acertado). Sin ir mas lejos, ayer puse 9 cartas encima la mesa y un amigo penso 1 sin señalar ni nada, la adivine (mentalismo?, clarividencia?) pues no, podria haber fallado facilmente, pero hay una cosa muy usada comercialmente y ese metodo es el que utilize. No os pasa a veces que vais al supermercado a comprar huevos y saliis con 2 bolsas? pos el mismo metodo use yo para estas experiencias, probadlo es facil poner cartas que no gusten tanto encima la mesa y poner un par que sean buenas, da buenos resultados os lo aseguro y si le mirais a los ojos tb, y muchos otros sistemas subliminales que el espectador no sabe, por tanto yo considero que todos nosotros tenemos poderes extrasensoriales que de una manera u otra sabremos usar, pq el mentalismo es influir a 1 persona que elija 1 carta cualquiera y dicha carta la adivinas, no es eso mentalismo? 

despues de este rollo
os saluda
pujoman

----------


## NRS

Pujoman dice: "yo considero que todos nosotros tenemos poderes extrasensoriales que de una manera u otra sabremos usar, pq el mentalismo es influir a 1 persona que elija 1 carta cualquiera y dicha carta la adivinas, no es eso mentalismo?"
Creo que confundes algunos términos. El mentalismo es una rama de la magia que pretende crear la ilusión (que no el engaño, no es lo mismo) de que se tienen poderes extrasensoriales. Y la parapsicología es una falsa ciencia que afirma que existen facultades de conocimiento o acción sobre objetos u otras conciencias distintas de las conocidas: los cinco sentidos normales y la comunicación humana normal (verbal y no-verbal), y llama a estas facultades extrasensoriales. Sin embargo, científicamente no está probado que existan dichas facultades realmente, y no hay ningún laboratorio o equipo de investigación serio y científico que plantee el haberlas descubierto, catalogado, investigado o analizado con rigor. De hecho, el mago y escéptico James Randi ofrece en su web (www.randi.org) un millón de dólares a quien sea capaz de realizar un experimento de percepción extrasensorial en condiciones de laboratorio y bajo su observación, y todavía no ha tenido que desembolsárselo a nadie (algo similar hizo antes el también mago y escéptico Houdini). 
Sugestionar a una persona, influirla sibilina, subrepticia o subliminalmente no tiene nada de extrasensorial, de hecho para ello se utiliza el lenguaje (que entra por los oídos), los colores o colocación espacial de los objetos (que entra por los ojos), los gestos (que también entran por los ojos), los recuerdos (reales o "fabricados"), etc.; pensad, por ejemplo, en la lectura en frío, tan usada por adivin@s, tarotistas y parapsicólog@s vari@s. Por tanto, sigo pensando que hacer creer que producimos efectos paranormales realmente usando las técnicas del mentalismo para ello es fraude, y que como mag@s tenemos cierta obligación de denunciarlo. 
Andrés.

----------


## pujoman

Tienes toda la razon, xo no crees que los ilusionistas nacen con el don de la habilidad?, de donde crees que proviene nuestro""don"" ?si nos remontamos a la historia de la magia, el ilusionismo es una rama de la magia espiritual de los hechizos etc, que luego ya fueron adaptando a lo que conocemos nosotros, antiguamente se creiia en la telequinesia, clarividencia, y creo yo que aun existen, que hay seres con poderes, y si mediante ilusionismo nos podemos parecer a ellos no te parece genial?? estas usando su habilidad sin tenerla no es eso un fenomeno del mas alla de la metafisica?jajaj me stoy flipando ya... xo wueno, yo creo que existe el mentalismo puro, es decir, poder leer la mente, doblar cucharas etc, si ir mas lejos, conoces a uri geller, James randi intento desemmascarar a este artista y no pudo, yo tengo el libro de randi (Fraudes paranormales) y en todo el libro no habla de geller, un ombre q dobla metales con solo mirarlos...

saludos pujoman

----------


## NRS

Claro que me parecería genial tener poderes telekinésicos, telepáticos y adivinatorios reales, lo que pasa es que es imposible, y así lo determina la ciencia, que para mí es mucho más fiable que lo puedan decir por ahí a saber quiénes. La explicación de porqué no es posible la percepción extrasensorial se saldría de la finalidad de este foro, que específicamente es para hablar de magia, pero las razones son muchísimas, empezando por la teoría evolucionista de la selección natural (va en contra de dicha teoría científica pensar que ciertos individuos desde hace miles de años desarrollan ciertas cualidades beneficiosas para la especie que no se universalizan a todos los individuos de dicha especie como sí que debería ocurrir de acuerdo a la selección natural, y también en contra de esta teoría pensar que el 90% de nuestro cerebro permanece sin utilizar), o por la neurología: en los análisis científicos del cerebro no se detecta que haya partes del mismo sin actividad neuronal o que sólo se use el 10% del cerebro; estos análisis muestran que usamos TODAS las partes del cerebro. Podríamos hablar mucho más de esto, pero como decía nos saldríamos del objeto de este foro. Así que te recomiendo algunas páginas donde podrás encontrar información seria sobre ese charlatán y mago renegado que es Uri Geller, al que por cierto sí que desenmascaró James Randi: simplemente dijo que él era capaz de hacer lo mismo que Geller y de hecho lo hace (él, y muchos mentalistas más como él que también saben las técnicas correspondientes), y de hecho Geller no ha cobrado el millón de dólares que Randi ofrece si supera una prueba científica de laboratorio. Aquí están los enlaces: 
http://www.geocities.com/torosaurio/escept/doblmet.html con este enlace además aprenderás técnicas de doblado de metales. 
http://digital.el-esceptico.org/leer...u=uri%20geller opinión de Massimo Polidoro sobre Uri Geller. Polidoro es Catedrático de Psicología y también mago. 
http://digital.el-esceptico.org/leer...u=uri%20geller También sobre magia y Uri Geller
http://digital.el-esceptico.org/leer...u=uri%20geller Donde dice cómo pillaron a Uri Geller en un programa de televisión de la CNN
También tengo más sobre Mónica Nieto, la _Urigellina_ española, tan falsa como el israelí. 
Andrés. 
PD: por cierto, l@s mag@s no tenemos ningún don, o yo por lo menos yo no, lo que tenemos es mucha práctica, mucho ensayo y mucha ilusión por entretener con la magia (y mucha mala leche cuando algun@s utilizan este arte para engañar a pardill@s y de paso llenarse los bolsillos. 
PD II: Entiende toda esta crítica como una crítica constructiva y como una aportación particular. Gracias.

----------


## Mago  Loui

El mentalismo es lo que la mente del espectedor crea.
Cuando termino un espectaculo siempre digo soy mago no un brujo y la gente siempre se me acerca al finalizar mi show para preguntar algo y solo digo soy mago no soy un brujo y rioa jajajaja  y dejo la emocion en el publico sin destruir la fantasia de la magia y aclarando que solo hago cosas que pertenecen al mundo magico de la fantasia.
Es importente no destruir la fantasia que puede crear la magia tanto en adultos como en pequenos.
Un saludo desde Mexico a todos mis amigos magos de la madre patria Espana

----------


## NRS

Os remito a una página web donde se reflexiona sobre el tema que aquí se está hablando: si el mentalista debe dejar claro que imita efectos paranormales solamente o si no: http://www.pensar.org/2004-04-controversia.html
Es un artículo de L. Enrique Márquez, es mago y creo que argentino. 
Andrés.

----------


## eidanyoson

Solo discrepar con Nrs en una cosa, en todo lo demás absolutamente de acuerdo; Si hubo una persona que engañó a James Randi.
 De hecho fue por lo que empezó a hacerse famoso.
 Este hombre es Banacheck.
 Sólo que Banacheck es como Brown, o como tú, no le gusta parecer que tiene "poderes" así que le dijo a James y demás cientíificos como hacía lo que hacía y desde entonces son grandes amigos y colaboradores.
 El efecto con el que engañó a la comunidad científica fue "physic touches", Banacheck sacó un librito donde explicaba todo.
 A esto voy, que este hombre porque era "legal",pero si uno no tan "legal" engaña a la comunidad científica ¿creerían? ¿que pasaría? eso si que sería fuerte. Cambiar toda la concepción edl universo por un mentiroso... Imaginaoslo.

----------


## NRS

Una característica del método científico es la repetibilidad, es decir, que los experimentos han de ser repetibles en diversas condiciones de espacio, tiempo y observadores. Banachek pudo engañar a Randi pero si no hubiese sido "legal" tendría que haber vuelto a repetir el fenónemo "extraño" ante otros observadores o los mismos en diversas circunstancias, y a la larga se le hubiera pillado. Si aun así el experimento funciona, es decir, queda claro que es real, la comunidad científica no tendría más remedio que aceptarlo alegremente: se habría descubierto una nueva dimensión de la realidad. Y no pasaría nada: en el siglo XIX se pensaba que toda la física estaba ya descubierta hasta que apareció la mecánica cuántica y la teoría de la relatividad, y no pasó nada, sólo que el conocimiento se amplió. Sin embargo, no creo que pase esto con la parapsicología: se les ve a kilómetros lo farsantes que son. De todos modos que prueben a ver: de ilusión también se vive. 
Andrés.

----------


## pujoman

Una pregunta sobre este tema, vuando hablais de banachek que engaño a randi deciis que realizo "physic touches" en que consiste el efecto, que hizo este hombre xa engañar a randi? si hay alguna web k lo explique (en español mejor, jejejej) psadla tengo curiosidad.

gracias

saludos
pujoman

----------


## zaratustra

Vamos a ver, aqui la palabra "fraude" solo puede aplicarse a un mago que no se sabe los trucos, o no los ha preparado, o nos promete un espectaculo que no ofrece finalmente (porque no quiere o -lo mas habitual- porque no puede o no sabe hacerlo) Recuerdo a un "fraude" que trabajaba en la Villa Olimpica de Barcelona, era argentino, y pretendía ser un super ilucionista pero se le veian los trucos y se le caian las cartas de las manos. El tio ponia cara de mago y esperaba que el respetable pusiera monedas en su sombrero. eso es un fraude.
Cuando admiramos el trabajo de un ilusionista suspendemos la incredulidad porque queremos creer, nos gusta hacerlo, nos volvemos inocentes como niños, y eso es HERMOSO, no es un fraude. No me gustaria asistir a un espectaculo en que el ilusionista comience diciendo: "esconderé esta moneda en un sitio que no podreis descubrir" quiero creer que la hace desaparecer, incluso si conozco el truco.
Saludos.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

[quote="zaratustra"]...se le veian los trucos y se le caian las cartas de las manos. El tio ponia cara de mago y esperaba que el respetable pusiera monedas en su sombrero. eso es un fraude.[quote]


Que cara ponen los magos :Confused: 


A ver, el que se le caigan las cartas, se les vean los juegos, .............. eso no es un fraude, eso es que no los sabe hacer, haya ensayado. 

Si este tipo tiene puesto un sombrero apra que le echen monedas no lo consideraria fraude puesto que eres TU quien decide si por lo que hace has de "pagar".

Ottra cosa seria el pagar la entrada a un espectaculo y que todo lo que te habian dicho, no hagan nada y por ejemplo, "te quieran vender una aspiradora".

----------


## bizz

Aunque llegue un poco tarde a la conversacion creo que tengo algunas cosas interesantes que añadir. He estudiado de forma relativamente "seria" los fenomenos paranormales y el ocultismo desde los 12 años, mi madre (apasionada por el tema) traia mediums a casa y realizaba sesiones semanales de ouija en el salon de mi casa, acudi a algunas de ellas y jamas vi nada que se pudiera calificar como extraordinario, no entrare en detalles ya que los resultados de este tipo de sesiones son conocidos por cualquiera.

Asi que en mi busqueda de "la verdad" sobre estos temas he dedicado casi 18 años de mi vida al tema...todo esfuerzo ha sido esteril, jamas me he encontrado con un fenomeno paranormal (aparte del miedo que se pasa en algunos sitios) minimamente interesante.

Si es cierto que estos temas estan estrechamente relacionados con el mentalismo, los nombres de magos famosos surgen con relativa facilidad en los libros de parapsicologia, ellos son los primeros estudiosos de estos temas y los primeros en desenmascarar a los estafadores.

Pienso que el mentalismo se convierte en fraude cuando el mentalista estafa a la gente, cuando dice que puede hablar con el hijo fallecido de una madre desesperada, cuando dice que puede ver el futuro o el mas alla, cuando juega con los sentimientos mas dolorosos de las personas, siempre a cambio de una buena cantidad de dinero (y esto,  desgraciadamente, es mas comun de lo que parece) gente que estudia las tecnicas de los mentalistas para engañar a personas desesperadas.

No creo que importe si Anthony Blake presenta su espectaculo como algo real, no pienso que lo haga con maldad, el que lo haga dentro de un teatro ya es toda una "declaracion de intenciones".

El problema real es que hay gente que necesita creer (en esto o en cualquier otra cosa), gente que quiere que todo sea real y en este caso el problema no esta en el mentalista, esta en el publico...

----------


## alfonsbes

Creo que debemos crear la ilusion, antes que mentalistas somos ilusionistas. Podemos decir que no somos psiquicos, pero al fin y al cabo lo nuestro es crear ilusión sin mentir. El que va a un espectaculo va a ver eso, un espectáculo :o

----------


## alfonsbes

Creo que debemos crear la ilusion, antes que mentalistas somos ilusionistas. Podemos decir que no somos psiquicos, pero al fin y al cabo lo nuestro es crear ilusión sin mentir. El que va a un espectaculo va a ver eso, un espectáculo :o

----------


## logos

Este hilo es de los más interesantes que he leído por acá...!!! ...el tema es muy controversial pero voy a darles mi opinión muy personal...

              Yo creo que parte del problema es lo que se ha venido a llamar "la culpa del mago" (magician's guilt) y este tema está muy tratado en revistas como "Invocation" y semejantes...en resumen...los que venimos del campo de la magia convencional usualmente encontramos que el mentalismo es una cosa aparte...la dificultad técnica es menor por lo común y las reacciones del público son espectacularmente intensas en relación a la pobreza de medios empleados...aparte de eso mucha gente de verdad empieza a creerse que uno tiene superpoderes....y aqui entra la culpa...culpa de estar engañando al público con medios "fraudulentos"...culpa de hacer creer cosas falsas a los inocentes....etc....etc...etc...

               Motivado por lo anterior algunos deciden que todo el campo es puro fraude y no lo practican....otros hacen "magia mental"...donde no queda dudas que son magos haciendo magia que simula efectos psíquicos...otros deciden ser mentalistas pero afirman que se valen de técnicas psicológicas avanzadas que simulan ESP y PK pero que estan al alcance de cualquiera que se entrene...Yo supongo que en ninguno de estos casos nadie objetaría gran cosa....creo que empiezan los problemas en los siguientes casos:

1. Los que directamente se atribuyen poderes paranormales...

2. Los que se atribuyen poderes espirituales y mediumnísticos sin cualificar...

3. Los que "aderezan" con técnicas mágicas sesiones de tarot, lectura de mano o semejantes y cobran sus servicios...

                   Hay otros casos cuestionables pero creo que la idea esta clara...y mi opinión probablemente moleste a unos cuantos pero... ¿Cuál exactamente es el problema?...durante miles de años los humanos, teniendo una educación completa...poseyendo toda la información disponible y prevenidos de todo fraude y superchería han decidido creer siempre exactamente lo que les dá su regaladísima gana creer...Eso no va a cambiar porque yo dé un espectáculo dónde me atribuya superpoderes, igual habrá escépticos,creyentes y gente de sentido común que se lo va a disfrutar y seguir con su vida...

                Fíjense algo curioso...hace años se  hizo un estudio, en una Universidad que no recuerdo, sobre esto mismo...dos grupos diferentes de estudiantes de psicología fueron expuestos, cada uno a los siguiente:

1. Al primer grupo se le hizo una demostración de PK y ESP por un sujeto que se presentaba como un psíquico real que estaba siendo estudiado por la Universidad. En realidad era un actor aplicando técnicas de mentalismo. Después de la demostración se les preguntó su grado de convencimiento sobre la realidad de esos fenómenos...resultado...la gran mayoría consideró que el sujeto tenía habilidades paranormales....

2. Al segundo grupo se les presentó el mismo sujeto...pero fue presentado como un mago profesional que iba a simular ESP y PK. Después de la demostración se preguntó también sobre grado de convencimiento en el fenómeno...resultado...*aunque se les dijo que el sujeto era mago una cantidad similar de estudiantes igualmente creyó que el mago debía tener habilidades paranormales*

             El público cree lo que quiera creer aunque Randi y compañía hagan berrinche... 

                   Voy a lo básico...el Arte Mágico es el Arte de Sorprender...de Maravillar...de introducir una experiencia real de lo "Absolutamente Otro" en la vida cotidiana de los profanos...El Mago o el Mentalista no tienen otro cometido con su Arte que este...El Mentalista crea una experiencia teatral  en la cual él o ella está dotado de poderes fuera de lo común...y esa es la ÚNICA manera en que puede producir un impacto emocional real en su público...Nadie está obligado a creerme si yo digo en una presentación que tengo un "daimón" particular que me susurra al oido los pensamientos del voluntario....estoy haciendo Arte...no Ciencia....si alguien queda convencido que lo que yo hago es un fenómeno real  es SU problema...nadie le impide leer a Randi, a Broch o a otros magos que "exponen" el "fraude"...es un contrasentido tomarse el trabajo de crear un ambiente apropiado y después echarlo todo por tierra dando a entender que es un "truco"...

              El famoso ( o infame...depende de la opinión) "Manual de Magia Mental" de Marvin Kaye contiene una estupidez de ese calibre...el autor plantea que al final de una sesión de mentalismo el operador debería hacer un "pase" de monedas y desaparecer una, explicando que de la misma manera pudo hacer lo anterior....¿De verdad tengo que explicar que eso es un sinsentido de proporciones bíblicas?...

               En cuanto a cobrar por lectura de manos, tarot, númerología ...etc y usar métodos mágicos para darle sabor al asunto...si se hace por propósitos de entretenimiento de nuevo ¿cuál es el problema?...¿quién ha dicho que el trabajo del mago o del mentalista es ser destructor del misterio y guardian de la "verdad" científica? ...la gente adulta esta grandecita para decidir en que gastar su dinero...otra cosa es hacer una estafa directa y criminal: pedir dinero por algo que no se puede hacer...como sería ofrecer curas milagrosas, premios de lotería o cosas así...pero si se pide dinero por entretener ...¿Qué tan diferente es eso de lo que hace el mago convencional profesional?

                  Bueno lo dejo hasta aquí, por ahora,gracias y de antemano respeto a todos los que esten en desacuerdo con lo anterior....

Saludos...

----------

